# Best Tripod around $100



## batmura (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a D3100 and I'm thinking of buying my first tripod. My price range is around $100. I am looking to shoot pictures of the seaside at sunset, so I'd like to lower the tripod quite a bit. Can you guys share your views please?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't think you are going to find a good (sturdy) tripod and the required head for $100. Sorry, they just don't exist. Seascapes, often times, require a rock solid tripod since wind is often a factor. You need to save your money until you can afford a good one. Do yourself a favor and don't buy a cheap one. You won't be satisfied.


----------



## jake337 (Oct 6, 2012)

I agree.  I would at least double your budget.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 6, 2012)

jake337 said:


> I would at least double your budget.


Nah..... 1.5x would be enough.




But that's just for the legs.


manfrotto 055xprob tripod | B&H Photo Video


----------



## haynie90 (Oct 6, 2012)

Amazon.com: Manfrotto MK293A3-A0RC2 293 Aluminum Tripod Kit with Ball Head and Quick Release: Camera & Photo

Pretty satisfied.


----------



## orb9220 (Oct 6, 2012)

Was surprised by a recent purchase for a ultra-light travel tripod. 
Dolica Proline GX Series for $61 picked mine up 2 weeks ago for $52.

And also a die-hard believer in not cheaping out on the more stable,heaver in the $100-$200 range of tripods. 
Like the manfrotto 190xprob legs & 496rc2 head is a great start. 

But have been totally surprised at the cheapy dolcia. 
Doesn't feel cheap and seems pretty damn stable with D90/MB-D80 
and Sigma 10-20 or my 55-200vr.




Dolica GX600B200 Proline 1 of 3 by Orbmiser, on Flickr



Dolica GX600B200 Proline 2 of 3 by Orbmiser, on Flickr



Dolica GX600B200 Proline 3 of 3 by Orbmiser, on Flickr

Been putting it thru the paces in-house stability tests and cinching,twisting,banging 
check for movable parts weaknesses and failure points. 

So far only out on one night shoot. But so far happy with it. 
And many experienced tripod reviewers rate it at 2x-3x the price in build feel and functionality.

Tho I am cynical and keep a wary eye on mine through it's testing. It hasn't let me down yet. Another 3-6 months really will tell. 
But at rated 15lbs load Highly dubious of the figure probably more like 8lbs. and only 3lbs tho is the one I grab when going out on walkabouts.  And paying special attention to using it for any signs of failure or prone to toppling,tipping,etc... So Far So Good!
.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Oct 6, 2012)

orb9220 said:
			
		

> Was surprised by a recent purchase for a ultra-light travel tripod.
> Dolica Proline GX Series for $61 picked mine up 2 weeks ago for $52.
> 
> And also a die-hard believer in not cheaping out on the more stable,heaver in the $100-$200 range of tripods.
> ...



That tripod as displayed is basically a monopod with 3 legs. I can't imagine how stable that one would be on a windy beach.


----------



## batmura (Oct 6, 2012)

haynie90 said:


> Amazon.com: Manfrotto MK293A3-A0RC2 293 Aluminum Tripod Kit with Ball Head and Quick Release: Camera & Photo
> 
> Pretty satisfied.


Would this one fit in a medium-sized backpack since I do a lot of travelling? What about Manfrotto MKC3 ? I believe this one is smaller and lighter, too.


----------



## orb9220 (Oct 6, 2012)

*HughGuessWho*

_"That tripod as displayed is basically a monopod with 3 legs. I can't imagine how stable that one would be on a windy beach."_

Well considering that 80% of tripod work is Indoors,Cityscapes and Woods then not so much concern about windy beaches. And sorry but many of tripod owner reviewing of actual tripod may disagree with you. Some using a D300/D200 setup with no problems. Yes I agree with you that heavier more expensive tripod is the way to go for stability especially in windy conditions. 

But monies are very tight and may never reach the $200 savings mark for quite awhile for many of us. Second if too heavy than more likely than not many times leave them at home due to the weight & bulkiness. Not saying it's right just what I have noticed with many tripod users.

Have setup a half a dozen times during cityscape night shooting. Never got that topple over if breathed on feel from it.  Also has hook to hang bag on for additional stability. Next test want to give it a good 30 second exposure during windy conditions. Like mentioned I stated this seemed more like a $100-$125 dollar model by inspection feel and use so far.

I'm not expecting miracles of replacing more stable and better built tripods. But one compact & light enough that I will actually take out with me. As don't have a car doing all my gear hauling for me. It's all by feet for me. And the fact to save up $200 would probably take me 6-9 months. And then sit home to heavy & big for me to lug around all day.
.


----------



## Sarah_aziz (Oct 7, 2012)

Well I recently bought a flexible tripod from here Flexible Joints Camera Tripod | Yellow Point.  It can be used in a multitude of ways and I think its pretty good for almost every kind of photography.Highly recommend it to anyone looking for what would otherwise be pretty difficult shots!


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 7, 2012)

batmura said:
			
		

> I have a D3100 and I'm thinking of buying my first tripod. My price range is around $100. I am looking to shoot pictures of the seaside at sunset, so I'd like to lower the tripod quite a bit. Can you guys share your views please?



Amazon search for the Slik Pro 700DX tripod, it's great for $160. I don't use it much but have tested it in the ocean before keeping my hands mere inches next to it just in case it tips. The head is VERY solid steel and I'd rate it an 8/10 on it's panning smoothness, and another 8/10 on the legs (ratings based on price and versatility). If I had a $500 Gitzo or Manfrotto they'd probably be 6/10, it really comes down to how much you'll be using it and what for


----------



## batmura (Oct 7, 2012)

orb9220 said:


> Was surprised by a recent purchase for a ultra-light travel tripod.
> Dolica Proline GX Series for $61 picked mine up 2 weeks ago for $52.


Since I can't see a handle on this item, do you pan right and left using the camera itself? Also, does it come with a quick release? What is that bulky 'thing' under your camera, by the way? How small does it get when you pack it up? I am looking to get a tripod that'd be good for travel and rather than buy something heavy and leave it at home I'll be happy with something light, sturdy and easy to carry around?

Has anyone used the Manfrotto MKC3 series? I just saw it in my local camera place and would love to hear thoughts on it.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Oct 7, 2012)

orb9220 said:


> *orb9220*
> 
> _"That tripod as displayed is basically a monopod with 3 legs. I can't imagine how stable that one would be on a windy beach."_
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure the OP stated " I am looking to shoot pictures of the seaside at sunset". 

I have taken thousands of seascape pictures and can say with certainty that wind is an issue 90% of the time. It takes minimal movement to trash an otherwise perfect picture. The movement can be slight enough that you can't even see it, but your picture will.

I think you will find more experienced photographers will agree with me than will agree with you on this one.

I am not one that thinks you have to buy the greatest and most expensive to get great shots. I have tons of 3rd party and generic gadgets. However, I have purchased many tripods in my time, searching for that "Good" and "Cheap" tripod. I never found it. In the store or in the reviews they seem to be rock solid. And sometimes they are in the beginning, until the plastic and lightweight metal starts wearing.

Lastly, I understand that most of us have a strict budget. Thats why I suggest saving a little longer, until you can buy a better tripod. If you do, it will last you a lifetime. If you decide to go the cheap route, you will be replacing it in a short time. Been there, done that.


----------



## slow231 (Oct 7, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> orb9220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forgive my ignorance, but whats the difference between that tripod's arrangement vs the other ones shown previously in the thread?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Oct 7, 2012)

slow231 said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> > orb9220 said:
> ...



There is no difference. It is the same post "quoted".


----------



## SCraig (Oct 7, 2012)

No offense to anyone who has posted, but I have to think that some of the posters touting the merits of inexpensive tripods (especially that flexible thing) have never used a good, high-quality tripod before because doing so would change their quality scale entirely.  I've used cheap tripods (I still have a couple) and I've used good tripods.  I can tell you for absolute fact that the difference in stability is immediately noticeable.  In windy or unstable conditions there is no comparison whatsoever.

I personally prefer Manfrotto.  Not because I feel that they are the best but rather because I feel that they are an excellent compromise between cost and quality.

Also keep in mind that just because a tripod has a reputable name on it doesn't automatically mean it is a good tripod.  I bought one by a reputable tripod manufacturer several years ago and it was the biggest piece of junk I've ever owned.


----------



## matthewo (Oct 7, 2012)

Smith victor bh8 ball head.,  knock off of the swiss made $500 arca ball head.  Cullmann 525 tripod legs

Smith victor bh8 ball head - $60
Cullman magnesit 525 legs - $108

 Dare you to find a better setup for under $200


Also I own the dolica and its decent for the price,  the ball head is actually not bad for a mini ball head,  but the legs are scary sometimes and if you extend the top section is useless as a tripod for any dslr with any decent lens.  I don't trust my f.2.8 glass on it.

In short if you plan to stick with this hobby buy a decent tripod like the combo I said


----------



## HughGuessWho (Oct 7, 2012)

matthewo said:


> Smith victor bh8 ball head.,  knock off of the swiss made $500 arca ball head.  Cullmann 525 tripod legs
> 
> Smith victor bh8 ball head - $60
> Cullman magnesit 525 legs - $108
> ...



Which supports SCraig's statement. But, there is a HUGE difference in quality between $170 and $100 which is what the OP was asking for.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 7, 2012)

We spent $200 on our manfrotto tripod and love it. It isnt as light as a carbon fiber one, but when you set it somewhere, it stays there. A nice pan tilt head with handles makes a big difference too. Very easy to move the camera around, but cost another $150. I honestly dont know much about cheaper tripods, but if at all possible, try and put the money away for a good solid tripod and only spend the money once.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 7, 2012)

You know. Tripods are really one of those things you don't realize how crappy cheap ones are until you have a relatively decent one.

That said, don't buy a new tripod. They depreciate faster than the Ford Fiesta. I own these legs:

Bogen Manfrotto 3001 Black Camera Tripod Legs 719821185222 | eBay

They're really easy to work on all the parts tighten on with like a 6mm (or so) nut. All the screws you could easily replace from hardware stocked parts, so even if your "well loved" used tripod is a bit wiggly, it'd be easy to tighten up. All tripods get loose with time, quality ones are easy to tune-up.

Also available in buy-it-now silver:

BOGEN / MANFROTTO 3001 PROFESSIONAL TRIPOD GOOD CONDITION 719821185222 | eBay

This is the simple 3-way head I own:

Bogen Manfrotto 3030 3-Way Pan/Tilt Tripod Head with Quick Release Plate | eBay

Pretty standard.

At this price point you're not going to get sturdy AND light weight. But with a strap, this tripod is easy to manage. I found one with large hooks at Goodwill that I use, I just slip the strap back through the hook forming a loop. Though they do make ones for this purpose that would work better:

NEW MATIN Tripod Carrying Strap (Neoprene cushion Pad) for Manfrotto 102 190 055 | eBay


----------



## figit090 (Oct 7, 2012)

SCraig said:


> No offense to anyone who has posted, but I have to think that some of the posters touting the merits of inexpensive tripods (especially that flexible thing) have never used a good, high-quality tripod before because doing so would change their quality scale entirely.  I've used cheap tripods (I still have a couple) and I've used good tripods.  I can tell you for absolute fact that the difference in stability is immediately noticeable.  In windy or unstable conditions there is no comparison whatsoever.
> 
> I personally prefer Manfrotto.  Not because I feel that they are the best but rather because I feel that they are an excellent compromise between cost and quality.
> 
> Also keep in mind that just because a tripod has a reputable name on it doesn't automatically mean it is a good tripod.  I bought one by a reputable tripod manufacturer several years ago and it was the biggest piece of junk I've ever owned.



+1 on this /\

My friend purchased a 4-section 'carbon fiber' tripod and I'm sure it was a decent deal, probably in the same price range as that Dolica.  I thought, ok cool...carbon fiber, NEW...jealous.  I'll still be happy with my Manfrotto 3221 and lug it around though.  It's old but sturdy and I know I can trust it.  I purchased it used on ebay *twice*; I had a silver one with a gitzo ballhead that I paid $120 for, but decided I wanted it in black, and found a good one for $70, so I bought it and transferred the gitzo G1377M magnesium head onto the new (used) tripod.  It's all about timing, I can't say you'll have that luck, but perhaps!

I went to my friend's house the other week, and as soon as I brought out my tripod the first thing he said was, and I quote: "Woah..." 
Granted some of that may have been from the foam on the legs, but it's no slouch of a tripod.
He didn't USE my tripod, but it's bigger, and IMO significantly sturdier (I messed with his tripod a bit).  Mine has 3-piece legs, eliminating 3 more points of failure and 3 points that could add flex.  It might be heavier and longer, but I'd trust it more on a beach.  I would never put $1000+ of gear on a tripod worth 50 dollars at the beach, even if you're next to it to catch the thing, do you want to be fumbling with a 4lb+ camera that's about to hit the deck on a _sandy beach_ because a cheap part snapped?

I'm sure you could get the 50 dollar tripod and be fine for a few months, but in time it will likely wear out much faster, at least possibly requiring a new head, or your camera might get heavier and make the camera shake.  You don't want shake when trying to make a good evening shot of the sunset with a breeze kicking things around.  I use a remote shutter release even on my Manfrotto tripod.  I haven't done much beach shooting to be honest, but I'm sure you know how windy it can get that close to shore, having a ball head is ok, but if it's not an expensive ballhead (mine costs about 180-200 new), I bet you'll be cranking it down hard and it will still flex.  Then it will wear out after all the tightening and re-tightening, and then you'll want to spend more money, not only because your camera wobbles, but because the finish on the head has become rough or it won't lock anymore.

Check out the 1-3 star reviews on any cheap tripod and see what the issues are, especially after a few months. I loved my 3221 but it took a month for the leglocks to break in after I cleaned it (disassembled all parts), and I discovered a leg lock was too loose.  I was able to tighten that up easily (1/2 turn of a wrench..no big deal) but it took a month for it to loosen; imagine what might show up after 5 months of using a cheap tripod.  Unfolding, folding, locking, unlocking, sliding, banging, dropping...etc.  YMMV, but I'd recommend hanging on for a good tripod, and like it was said not just any tripod from a good name, manfrotto makes flimsy stuff too.  For example, I was told the model under mine (3001 or 3011N or something) is smaller and too flimsy, which is why I bought the 3221.  Someone told me the lower models wouldn't cut it for my gear and I knew I was only going to get heavier lenses, but just above my post unpopular said the 3001 legs are good, so perhaps that one is sufficient for lighter setups or it's the 3011N that's not so good, sorry I can't recall.

While I don't just want you to purchase this, here's an example of a similar tripod I just saw recommended in another thread, if nobody bids it will be around $110 shipped.  Manfrotto 3021PRO Tripod 719821175759 | eBay

Buy a good used tripod off ebay or locally if you can, finding one with a stellar head is a plus too, you never know what you'll find!  I've found lots of amazing deals.

Another tripod under $100 that I could see staying that way to closing bid:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRIPOD-BOGEN-3021-MANFROTTO-/170919270483?pt=US_Tripods&hash=item27cb951853


----------



## SCraig (Oct 7, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> We spent $200 on our manfrotto tripod and love it. It isnt as light as a carbon fiber one, but when you set it somewhere, it stays there. A nice pan tilt head with handles makes a big difference too. Very easy to move the camera around, but cost another $150. I honestly dont know much about cheaper tripods, but if at all possible, try and put the money away for a good solid tripod and only spend the money once.



A good point that I Forgot to mention.

The tripod head is what holds your camera, and it is just as important, if not more, as the legs.  Better grade tripods do not come with a head, they are legs only, because there are a number of styles and weights of heads and not everyone wants or needs the same thing.  Too small or too cheap or too poorly made and your camera will never be steady regardless of what legs are underneath it.  They will droop with a big lens or shift at the slightest excuse.

I personally prefer a pure ball head, but that's personal preference.  I've tried the trigger-grip heads and the kind with the big pan lever sticking out and I don't like them.  Regardless of what I did the lever or handle was in my way so I quit using them.  I prefer a medium ball head with large thumbscrews that are easy to find without having to look for them.  The pan lock and ball lock thumbscrews on my head are different size so I can tell which is which without having to take my eye from the viewfinder.

I also have a geared head for precision shots but it's too heavy and too slow to use for anything that doesn't require precision positioning.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 7, 2012)

I've put all sorts of stuff on those legs! I mean, I'd probably want a larger head if I was doing it over again, but really the only thing I felt the setup wouldn't handle was the Omegaview behemoth I tried to put on it, but again, I am pretty sure if I mounted this on a larger head, the legs would hold up just fine.

I've been through a LOT of camera bodies on that tripod. It's always been sturdy.

I've thrown it off cliffs, slid it down mountains, used it as a walking stick. The only damage is bars that tighten the head have been bent a little, but are still useable. But those legs? Hardly a scratch.


----------



## batmura (Oct 7, 2012)

Guys, any thoughts on the Manfrotto MKC3 or 294?


----------



## SCraig (Oct 7, 2012)

batmura said:


> Guys, any thoughts on the Manfrotto MKC3 or 294?



The MKC3 is rated for 3.3 pounds.  How much does your camera and heaviest lens weigh?  Five section legs mean 6 more places for looseness compared to 3-section legs.  Minimum height is 17".  The 294 is MUCh, MUCH better since it has 3-section legs and will hold 11 pounds.  I would have no interest at all in that MKC3 however I would consider the 294.


----------



## batmura (Oct 7, 2012)

SCraig said:


> How much does your camera and heaviest lens weigh?


I only have the 18-55mm kit lens for the d3100. Do you know the minimum height of the 294? I'm looking for something I can carry around easily during my travels.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 7, 2012)

Some light reading on tripod by Thom Hogan.  Worth a read for those looking at spending money on tripods.

*Tripods and Ball Heads by Thom Hogan*


----------



## SCraig (Oct 7, 2012)

batmura said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > How much does your camera and heaviest lens weigh?
> ...


27.48 inches.  Click the Specifications Tab.

You only have the D3100 and 18-55 NOW.  How about a year from now?  A Good tripod will last forever but it's only useful if it will hold your gear up.


----------



## jmandell (Oct 7, 2012)

I am one who can attest to the importance of a good tripod.  I was doing some astrophotography with a d90 on a mafrotto 055xprob with a 410 geared head, which held a tracking device to get ride of star trails, then a 496 ball head, then the d90.  I had my d700 on a $60 sunpac tripod doing star trails.  The leg on the sunpac broke and sent the d700 to the ground 4 feet below.  It knocked the viewfinder out of alignment.  4 weeks and $400 later I got it back.  That tripod is now sitting in the dump.  

Moral of the story is what seems like big investment now could save you big in the long run.  

Another thing about the 055xprob is that I used it hiking in Yosemite.  It was used a walking stick, thrown down 5 foot cliffs, balanced precariously on rocks, and all it shows is a few scratches.

I would recommend:
manfrotto 055xprob - $150
manfrotto 496rc2 - $70

It may seem like a lot but if it saves your camera and lens from taking a very expensive gravity test it is worth it.  OP - especially because you said you wanted to shoot seascapes with a lot of wind (and possibly water below) I would make buy a solid tripod now and save your camera.


----------



## slow231 (Oct 8, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> There is no difference. It is the same post "quoted".


i meant what makes the proline a "monopod with three legs" and the manfrotto's not?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Oct 8, 2012)

slow231 said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> > There is no difference. It is the same post "quoted".
> ...



Because, unless you are very short, you will have to extend the center column to reach the height most people would need.

"Maximum operating height: 62&#8221; *with center column extended"

*As soon as you start extending the center column, you immediately start seriously effecting stability.


----------



## slow231 (Oct 8, 2012)

gotcha.  i never use the extender, so i never thought of it as part of the equation.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 8, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> slow231 said:
> 
> 
> > HughGuessWho said:
> ...



+1 for shortness!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 12, 2012)

^^^junk spam


----------



## unpopular (Oct 12, 2012)

^^ more junk spam.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 12, 2012)

How many times are you going to post this question?

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ghts-these-manfrotto-tripods.html#post2738551


----------

